# I cant work NYE, what should i do?



## crusty (Dec 24, 2019)

I just got some news about a family member that may not make it to see March of 2020 due to terminal cancer and they want everyone, that could, to surprise her on NYE.. almost like a mini family reunion. She lives 6 hours from me so my family and i would have to travel the day before the event happens but Unfortunately, my store scheduled me (they never scheduled me on thanksgiving, Black Friday or Christmas Eve) and now I dont Know what to do! I’m scared I’ll get let go if I ask them/tell them I cant Make it . Please tell me what I should Do?? I’m always on time at work and I have Never been called out before.. I’m under my 90 days as well


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 24, 2019)

Put the shift on the swap board, then talk to your SD and ETL-HR about the situation. Good luck.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 24, 2019)

Post the shift, we do close an hour earlier plus the store will be dead at night so it’s easy money. Talk to your TL and HR and let them know you posted a shift. They’ll know who’s still looking for hours and would be willing to pick it up. They’ll also know if the start/end time can be adjustable for another TM to extend their shift to pick yours up.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 24, 2019)

Explain the situation to your store management. Don't sit around waiting for them to make a decision or if they "have to discuss it."  If they can't make an instant decision, they're useless.   If they refuse and give you a hard time, get the fuck out of that store, you don't want to work for those miserable bastards.  They will continue to treat you and others like shit.  If they show empathy and understand, just thank them and go.  Very simple.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 24, 2019)

Talk with your HR ASAP.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 24, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Explain the situation to your store management. Don't sit around waiting for them to make a decision or if they "have to discuss it."  If they can't make an instant decision, they're useless.   If they refuse and give you a hard time, get the fuck out of that store, you don't want to work for those miserable bastards.  They will continue to treat you and others like shit.  If they show empathy and understand, just thank them and go.  Very simple.


Wow. I would swear this is @Tarshitsucks posting lately, such anger!


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 24, 2019)

No anger my friends, no anger.  Just life experience talking.  I'm considerably older than most of you and this is life, this is the way this company is and how they treat people.  Save your money  and start listening to those with more experience.  Neptune lost so many good people due to asshole management.  There are some good managers but they are few and far between.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 24, 2019)

Try to get someone to cover your shift, and you can explain your situation to HR, but if they won’t help and push comes to shove, seeing your relative will mean more to you in the long run than going to work that day. Sorry to be brutally honest, but you’re under 90 days, and if you are seasonal there’s no guarantee that they will keep you after the holidays, and even if they do keep you, hours will be painfully short for months for those not in leadership. If your leadership won’t help you out in a situation like this, ask yourself if you really want to work for such heartless automatons, and at starvation hours, too. In any case, good luck, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 24, 2019)

IME, if you talk to your ETL or HR, whoever is available, ASAP, you should be able to work it out. As @JAShands mentioned, the store really isn't super busy on NYE, except for liquor. Post the shift, ask people if they're working and (if not) if they can swap with you, talk to mgmt, etc. Worse comes to worst, call out--spending time with a terminal family member is more important. As @Captain Orca  said, if your managers don't understand that, your store sucks and you're better off elsewhere, anyway.


----------



## sbrando7 (Dec 25, 2019)

Immediately post the shift in the swap board.  Hours are being cut so there are plenty of people that will be looking for shifts.  In my store, there are a couple of team members that check the swap board before and after each of their shifts and before and after each of their breaks.  They are always checking and always picking up shifts.  

Be proactive by looking at the swap board to see which team members are picking up shifts and ask those team members directly if they want your shift.

Go through the posted schedule and see which team members in your area are off that day.  Be proactive and ask those team members directly.

Immediately speak to your ETL, HR, or Store Director.  Explain the situation and ask if they can take away your shift or know someone that would want your shift.  Depending on your area and the time of your shift, they may want to save the hours rather than having someone pick up the shift.

If they won't and you can't get someone to take your shift, just call out.  If you have never called out and have never been late, then one call out for legitimate reasons should not be the deciding factor for being kept or let go.  If they aren't ok with you calling out, then they probably won't be ok with you calling out in the future should you need to attend a funeral.

This is a seasonal job.  Sure Target pays more than many other seasonal retail jobs, but it is still a seasonal job.  Target is not your life and is not the only option.

If Target doesn't want you or doesn't treat you with respect and common courtesy, take your talents to another company that will treat you with respect.  I am sure there are plenty of other retail stores in the shopping center with Target or right by Target.

Also, if Target gives you a hard time about calling out, make sure you tell all your family members on New Year's Eve.  Tell them to stop shopping at Target.  Tell them to tell their friends and coworkers to stop shopping at Target.  As a consumer, you do not have to spend your money at Target.

I have been fired and laid off from companies in the past.  I have never spent a penny with those companies since they fired or laid me off.  If they don't think I am good enough to work for them, then I don't think they are good enough to buy their products.


----------

